# How to contact a moderator



## EricNoah

If you see something weird going on or have questions about rules and so forth, you may always feel free to e-mail a moderator. Here's a handy-dandy list of moderators and their e-mail addresses -- pick your favorite, collect 'em all!

Admins (can change user names, enable community supporter accounts, wield the +12 banhammer, and make really realistic monkey noises):

Morrus: morrus at hotmail dot com [note that russmorrissey@gmail.com has not been used in years and is simply a PayPal address now]

Moderators (can close, move or open threads, delete extraneous posts, settle disagreements, and juggle chainsaws):

*Mod Edit:* The new board private messaging system is the preferred method of contacting the moderating staff.  Send a PM (via the little envelope icon at the top-right of the page) to send a PM to  Morrus, Umbran, or any other moderating staff member.





Remember, not everyone is always at their computer. If you try someone and don't get a quick response, feel free to try someone else! And if you need to report a thread, there's a special button next to each forum post for that very purpose.


----------



## Psionicist

This is just a suggestion, but I think it'd be a good idea to rearrange the list slightly. In my experience people will, given multiple choices who to contact, e-mail the one on the top of the list. And I am sure Morrus has much to do already.


----------



## Piratecat

I haven't rearranged the list, but I defined responsibilities somewhat.


----------



## HellHound

Mwah-ha-ha... my list of spam targets... errr... I mean "recipients for free products from E.N.Publishing" (yeah... that's the ticket) has been helped by your foolish post, Mr Noah.


----------



## Gez

So... Anyone wants herbal viagra offers?


----------



## Darkness

Gez said:
			
		

> So... Anyone wants herbal viagra offers?



 My spam filter normally kills those... In any case - no thanks.


----------



## Deset Gled

Gez does bring up a good point.  It might be a good idea to add a few extra characters to those email addresses so that spam bots can't pick them up.  It's not my email address up there, so it doesn't make a huge difference to me, but if it WAS me, I'd insist upon it.


----------



## BSF

I thought Michael Morris once pointed out that VBulletin has features to obfusctate email addresses for SPAM harvesters.  Am I remembering incorrectly?


----------



## Deset Gled

You're probably right.  That does sound like a very nice feature to have.  And now that I think about it, it doesn't make much sense that EN would do something like he did if such a feature wasn't in place.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Like the amount of spam I get would noticeably change from even thousands of spambots hitting this site.


----------



## Crothian

my e-mail is posted and I only get at most a dozen spam e-mails a day, its really not that bad.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> my e-mail is posted and I only get at most a dozen spam e-mails a day, its really not that bad.




Same here, my email is listed in full in other areas of the sight, but I get about 12 a day...  So a simple highlight in delete or if I have some cheese and bread I have a nice spam sandwich....

Hmmmmmm spam....


----------



## Piratecat

Even with no personal spam filters, I get virtually no spam.

Imagine that! I used to, but a few months of deleting the messages unopened and they've completely disappeared. I don't miss them one bit.


----------



## Morrus

I have a great spam filter.  I see no spam at all, and when I occasionally check the jink mail folder to make sure, I see that it is not blocking any real emails by mistake, either.  Pretty much 100% accuracy!


----------



## Doc_Souark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Even with no personal spam filters, I get virtually no spam.
> 
> Imagine that! I used to, but a few months of deleting the messages unopened and they've completely disappeared. I don't miss them one bit.




That's because I lost your e-mail address ! O PIRATECAT RULES !! and Moruss too of course


----------



## Doc_Souark

Morrus said:
			
		

> I have a great spam filter.  I see no spam at all, and when I occasionally check the jink mail folder to make sure, I see that it is not blocking any real emails by mistake, either.  Pretty much 100% accuracy!



 Jink mail ???? Is that a british expression O great Admin ?? Yeah just when y'all get all complacent I show up again, ihmmmmm maybe The Black Squirrel and Lustbunny will show up next


----------



## Leif

Someone asked a very good question today:  Does the 1000-post limit still appy now that the new EN World 2 is up and running?  And, if the limit still applies, is just "forking" to a new thread an acceptable way to handle the situation?

Inquiring minds and all that....

Boy, I hope this is the correct thread for asking that question!


----------



## Bront

Leif said:


> Someone asked a very good question today:  Does the 1000-post limit still appy now that the new EN World 2 is up and running?  And, if the limit still applies, is just "forking" to a new thread an acceptable way to handle the situation?
> 
> Inquiring minds and all that....
> 
> Boy, I hope this is the correct thread for asking that question!



For now, yes.  That was a database speed issue, not a forum software issue.

Once we've gotten everything else fixed, we'll worry about that.

Since forking is an easy solution, shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## Leif

Okay, thanks, Bront!


----------



## FireLance

EricNoah said:


> (Also note this page for contact details for other EN World areas/issues).



This link brings me to the ENWorld main page. I guess it may need to be updated?


----------



## Plane Sailing

FireLance said:


> This link brings me to the ENWorld main page. I guess it may need to be updated?




I've edited it to include the /forum/ which is now present, but it still doesn't work properly (and I've got no idea what page it is supposed to go to!)

However, all the relevant contact info is in this thread, so it should be OK


----------



## Leif

I didn't think this was even possible, but one of the threads that I DM for was just SPAMMED!   See Post #803, here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/198627-ooc-constables-14th-ward.html

Let the tarring and feathering commence!


----------



## Umbran

Leif said:


> I didn't think this was even possible, but one of the threads that I DM for was just SPAMMED!   See Post #803, here:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/198627-ooc-constables-14th-ward.html




Leif,

If you have a problem post we have a "Report a post" function - the little black and white exclamation point at the bottom of every post.  In the future, please use it to point out issues.


----------



## Leif

Right!  Sorry about that!


----------



## Plane Sailing

I'll just close the thread to prevent any other accidental posts to it.

Cheers


----------

